# XDm...My first 38 rounds...



## HandGunNewbie! (Dec 13, 2008)

I am pumped&#8230;as of today I have put 250 rounds thru my XDm9&#8230;this thing is sweet&#8230;here are my first two mags at 30'...just got another 500 rounds and can't wait to go back out and shoot some more&#8230;also got my Springfield rebate, two extra 19 mags and a mag holster&#8230;Springfield rules.








[/URL]

Bo


----------



## Koby (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats! I just bought my XD M today. Tell me about the rebate and extra mag, mine only came with 2. Can't wait to hit the range!


----------



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ditto both. 6 more days.


----------



## HandGunNewbie! (Dec 13, 2008)

not sure if the deadline has passed yet...but when i bought mine last Sept, Springfield had a rebate...you filled out a form and sent it in with a copy of your purchase receipt and they would send you a secon set of mags (2) along with another mag holster...call your dealer pronto!...if deal not over yet, its got to be close...hope this helps.

Bo


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

deal ended jan 15'th


----------

